# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Just an important question about waking up late in the afternoon

## Jdeadevil

Hey, I have this really bad habbit of going to bed extremely late. We're talking about 4:00am - 6:00am, and I need to get out of this, and one way I'm planning on doing is going to bed at round about now (12:20pm). Is this going to be possible going to sleep, I got up at 4:50pm today because of the fact I went to bed at around 4:50am the night before.

Is there any like, technique or anything I can use to get to sleep now? Because my father says I wont be able to go to sleep because my body will be too awake.  ::o: 

So is it possible to do anything to get to sleep? Also, I don't have Sleeping Pills.  ::lol::

----------


## Robot_Butler

I use reverse blinking when I can't sleep.  It doesn't seem to work for everyone, but it works like a charm for me.  I close my eyes, inhale, and on the exhale I 'blink' my eyes open and shut again quickly.  Almost too quickly to see anything. 

This should be an awesome opportunity to get some strange dreams.  Changing my sleep schedule always cause some fun false awakening havoc.

----------


## Shift

I get into that habit pretty badly over the summer. Usually it is cured by staying up for 24 hours or however long it'll take you to be exhausted to fall asleep at a decent hour. Even if you work at it one hour at a time it shouldn't take you too long to fix
I stay away from sleeping pills, too. Some good physical exercise (which I never get) should also help you out.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> I use reverse blinking when I can't sleep.  It doesn't seem to work for everyone, but it works like a charm for me.  I close my eyes, inhale, and on the exhale I 'blink' my eyes open and shut again quickly.  Almost too quickly to see anything. 
> 
> This should be an awesome opportunity to get some strange dreams.  Changing my sleep schedule always cause some fun false awakening havoc.



That's cool, although I'm not at all good with having LDs so having FAs would be quite impossible to have automatically. But yeah I'll try that, thanks Butler.  :tongue2: 





> I get into that habit pretty badly over the summer. Usually it is cured by staying up for 24 hours or however long it'll take you to be exhausted to fall asleep at a decent hour. Even if you work at it one hour at a time it shouldn't take you too long to fix
> I stay away from sleeping pills, too. Some good physical exercise (which I never get) should also help you out.



Lol, I have an exercise bike but I think that exercise is a bit different.

----------


## Shift

> Lol, I have an exercise bike but I think that exercise is a bit different.



I sometimes think about how much I hate going to the gym... yeah...

----------


## Jdeadevil

Ahaa, I have an exercise bike in my room, I'm better than you! Hehe, jokin', but it is like, right next to my bed so I don't know the difference there.

----------


## Shift

> Ahaa, I have an exercise bike in my room, I'm better than you! Hehe, jokin', but it is like, right next to my bed so I don't know the difference there.



I can see you doing a false awakening and riding on your exercise bike hahaha

You know if I had one in my room, I would probably actually work out. Either that or I'd have acquired a new clothes hanger...

----------


## seeker28

Jdeadevil, I do the same thing -- staying up late and then sleeping until afternoon.  I can usually  get away with it because I'm an artist (aka "unemployed").

When I HAVE to sleep at times I usually don't I:
1. Get ready for bed, then
2. Play solitare on the computer until bored to tears, then
3. Go to bed.  For up to 5 min let my mind review the day.  Then
4. Count "one" when I breathe in and "two" when I breathe out.  This makes me really sleepy.  Eventually I find my mind wandering loosely and I let it.  Then I just fall asleep.

Hope this helps!

----------


## Jdeadevil

Ahh ok, meditation in bed, I'll try that, thanks!  ::D: 





> I can see you doing a false awakening and riding on your exercise bike hahaha
> 
> You know if I had one in my room, I would probably actually work out. Either that or I'd have acquired a new clothes hanger...



Lol, doing circular motions with my legs while I'm asleep.  ::lol:: 

And yeah, the only thing that unmotivates me is that my figure will probably only start improving when I leave college.

----------


## Shift

> And yeah, the only thing that unmotivates me is that my figure will probably only start improving when I leave college.



Tell me about it. I've got two years left. I'm still trying to think of something to inspire me. I actually thought about using LDs for that! Jeez, what can't they do?!

----------


## Jdeadevil

Agreed

----------

